# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  بحث عن القرحة المعدية

## آلام الذكريات

مرحبا صبايا كيفكم
ارجوكم ساعدوني عندي بحث عن مرض القرحة المعدية وكيفية العلاج واعراضه ولابد من مقدمة وخاتمة 
ان في ورطة الاستاذ رح يعطيني قتلة على التاخر
ارجوا الرد
 :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :closedeyes:  :angry:  :rocket:

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*نقصد بالقرحة المعدية والمعوية حدوث تآكل موضعي في الغشاء المخاطي لجدار المعدة أو الأمعاء وقد تكون القرحة في المعدة فقط أو في الجزء الأول من الأمعاء والمسمى بالاثنى عشر أو في الاثنين معاً ونادراً ما تكون في أجزاء الجهاز الهضمي الأخرى كأسفل المريء مثلا .*

**

*التركيب الوظيفي للمعدة والأمعاء* 
*الجهاز الهضمي هو الجهاز الممتد من الفم وحتى فتحة الشرج ويتكون من أجزاء عديدة تشترك جميعها لأداء وظيفة الجهاز الهضمي والتي هي استقبال الطعام وهضمه وامتصاص العناصر المفيدة واللازمة منه وطرد ما تبقى من الفضلات الغير مرغوبة عبر عملية التغوط .*

**

*وتعتبر المعدة أحد أجزاء الجهاز الهضمي والمستقر الأول للطعام بعد دخوله من الفم ومروره بقناة المريء الطويلة ، والمعدة عبارة عن كيس ليفي عضلي يصل بين المريء والأمعاء الدقيقة وتتميز المعدة بتركيب فريد* 
*ومتقن وبديع يعكس إبداع خالقها عز وجل . فهي ليس بعضو ساكن أو مجرد أنبوب يصل الطعام إلى الأمعاء الدقيقة بل هي عضو يتميز بخاصية الحركة لتقليب الطعام وتفريغه و خاصية الطحن والهضم ثم خاصية الإفراز لعصارتها الخاصة المسماة بالعصارة المعدية كما أن للمعدة نفسيه خاصة تنعكس في هيجانها وغضبها عند حدوث الاعتلالات الصحية مسببه القيء الشديد . وللمعدة تركيب تشريحي فريد ليس في أنواع طبقاتها أو خلاياها فحسب بل و حتى في شكلها وموضعها .*

**

*أما وظائفها فتتلخص في تخزين الطعام وتقليبه وهضمه جزئيا كما تقوم بتنقية الطعام من أي جراثيم تكون قد دخلت مع الطعام وذلك من خلال حمض كلور الماء الذي تحتويه عصارتها* 

*كيف تحمي المعدة نفسها من تأثير عصارتها الهضمية*
*أن الفهم الكامل لجواب هذا السؤال يعني فهم سبب و آلية القرحة في المعدة والأمعاء الدقيقة. فرغم أن العصارة المعدية التي تفرزها المعدة تحتوي علي أنزيمات هاضمه تستطيع تكسير البروتينات وكذلك على حمض قوي يستطيع أن يسبب تآكل إذا ما وضع علي الجلد مثلاً هو حمض الهيدروكلوريك " حمض كلور الماء " إلا انه ورغم كل هذا فأن هذه العصارة لا تستطيع أن تلحق الأذى بجدار المعدة رغم أنها مكونه من أنسجه لحميه والسبب في ذلك يعود إلى عدد من العوامل والامتيازات التي منحها المولى عز وجل لتركيب المعدة والأمعاء كي تحمي نفسها من التأثير التآكلي لهذه العصارة وأي خلل في هذه الآلية فأنه يؤدي إلي حدوث قرحه المعدة والجزء الأول من الأمعاء الدقيقة ، أي حدوث تأكل موضعي مسبباً جرحاً وقرحه في الجدار الداخلي للمعدة والأمعاء الدقيقة.* 


*ما هو سبب حدوث القرحة ؟*
*ذكرنا أن المولى عز وجل وضع آلية للمعدة والأمعاء الدقيق لحماية جدران هذين العضوين من تأثير العصارة المعدية الهاضمة وتتخلص هذه الآلية في الأتي :-*

*يبطن المعدة من الداخل غشاء مخاطي يتكون من خلايا مخاطية لديها قدره هائلة على الانقسام وسرعة الترميم فخلال كل دقيقه يمكن تعويض نحو نصف مليون خليه من خلايا السطح أو الجدار الداخلي المفقودة أو المتآكلة .*

*إضافة إلى احتواء العصارة المعدية علي حمض الهيدروكلوريك الحارق والأنزيمات الهاضمة فأنه تحتوي أيضا علي سائل مخاطي يبدو على شكل هلام يكسو السطح الداخلي للمعدة ويحميها من تأثير الحمض والإنزيمات الهاضمة وكذلك يحميها من الأذى الذي قد تسببه بعض المواد في الغذاء نفسه كالفلفل والشطة الحارة .*

*وجود آليات هرمونيه وعصبيه تضبط عملية إفراز العصارة المعدية وتثبط من إفرازها في حالة زيادة الإفراز .*

*يعتبر الجزء الأول من الأمعاء الدقيقة من الأجزاء التي يتعرض للعصارة المعدية أثناء تفريغ محتويات المعدة إلى الأمعاء الدقيقة ، لذلك فأن جداره الداخلي يكون عرضه لتأثير العصارة المعدية وإمكانية حدوث القرحة إلا أن ذلك لا يحدث نتيجة للعوامل الآنفة الذكر إضافة إلى إفراز مواد أخرى تعادل حمضية العصارة المعدية و تحمي جدار الأمعاء الدقيق من أثارها ومن هذه المواد مركب كربونات الصوديم الموجود ضمن العصارة الصفراوية التي تفرز من الكبد إضافة إلى إفراز خلايا الأمعاء الدقيقة نفسها لسائل قلوي يحتوي علي المخاط .*

*إذا رغم أن هناك عصارة معدية تحتوي علي حمض قوي وأنزيمات هاضمة إلا أن هناك حماية لجدار المعدة والأمعاء الدقيق تمنع حدوث القرحة بواسطة هذه العصارة ولا تحصل القرحة إلا إذا وجد خلل في آليات الحماية أو زيادة مفرطة في إفراز الحمض والإنزيمات الهاضمة . لذلك نستطيع أن نلخص أسباب حدوث القرحة في الأتي :-*

*الإصابة بجرثومة الهيليكو باكتر والتي تضعف الغشاء المخاطي للمعدة والأمعاء الدقيقة.*

*الاستخدام المفرط للأدوية التي تسبب تأكل في غشاء المعدة المخاطي كالاسبرين والبروفين والفولترين وهي أدوية مسكنات الألم والروماتزم .*


**

*وجود خلل وظيفي في تفريغ الطعام أو تكوين السائل المخاطي .*

*تعاطي الكحول .*

*الإصابة ببعض الأمراض .*

*العوامل المساعدة علي حدوث القرحة :-*

*الإصابة بجرثومة الهيليكوباكتر .*

*التدخين .*

*وجود تاريخ عائلي بمرض القرحة .*

*السن المتأخر ( 50 سنه وما فوق ) .*


*أعراض القرحة*

*ألم حارق حاد في أعلي البطن يستمر لأيام أو أسابيع يقل حدوثه عند تناول الشخص للطعام أو مضادات الحموضة ثم يظهر ثانية عندما يكون الإنسان جائعاً وقد يوقظ الألم الشخص من النوم "ملاحظة : هذه هي الأعراض المثالية لقرحة الجزء الأول من الأمعاء * الدقيق وهي أكثر أنواع قرحات الجهاز الهضمي انتشارا إلا أن الألم قد يزداد بتناول الأكل وليس العكس كما هو عليه في قرحة المعدة ."*


**
*في بعض الحالات ونتيجة لحصول نزيف دموي بسيط من القرحة قد يكون هناك نزول دم عبر الفم أو مع البراز حيث يكون لون البراز في هذه الحالة أسود مثل الفحم . "ملاحظة :- سواد البراز يكون أيضا موجود في حالة تناول الشخص لدواء الحديد* 
*مضاعفات القرحة*
*أولاً : المضاعفات المزمنة : وتتلخص في النزيف الدموي البسيط الذي قد لا يشعر به المريض ويؤدي إلي فقر الدم المزمن .*

*تؤدي القرحة عند بعض الناس إلى فقدان الوزن وحدوث اختلالات في وظيفة الجهاز الهضمي .*

*قد تتحول القرحة وخاصة قرحة المعدة إلي سرطان المعدة وخاصة عند كبار السن .*

*ثانيا المضاعفات الحادة و تتمثل في الآتي:* 

*حدوث نزيف حاد يؤدي إلي القيء الدموي أي طرش الدم .*

*تأكل كامل في جدران المعدة أو الأمعاء الدقيقة وحدوث نزيف وفتحه في جدران المعدة أو الأمعاء .*


**


*بقلم*
*د. جمال عبدالله باصهي* 
*طبيب أمراض باطنية* 
*أستاذ مساعد بكلية الطب جامعة حضرموت*

*أتمنى الموضوع يكون مفيد لك*

----------

